# Games with Furries?



## Cronus616 (Feb 1, 2009)

OR games with furry playable creatures?

I have the game Okami; I'm sure at least some of you know about it.
You play as a celestial white wolf goddess that totally kicks ass. I still think it's one of the best PS2 games out there, it was voted somewhere in the top 10 for PS2 games of 2007 or something like that.

Does anyone know of any other games you play as furry creatures?

*Â¤Â¤Â¤**Â¤Â¤Â¤**Â¤Â¤Â¤**Â¤Â¤Â¤** The List **Â¤Â¤Â¤**Â¤Â¤Â¤**Â¤Â¤Â¤**Â¤Â¤Â¤*

 - Aero: The Acrobat
- Albion
 - Altered Beast (Genesis)
 - Animal Boxing (DS)
 - Animal Crossing
 - Ardy Lightfoot
 - Banjo-Kazooie
 - Beyond Good and Evil
 - Bloody Roar
 - Breath of Fire Series
 - Brutal: Paws of Fury
 - Bubsy the Bobcat
 - Bucky O' Hare (NES)
 - Champions of Norrath: Return to Arms
- Chrono Cross, the demi-humans
 - Claw
 - Conker
 - Contra: Hard Corps
 - Crash Bandicoot Series
 - Darkstalkers
 - Darkstalkers Series
 - Daxter
 - Digimon Series
 - Donkey Kong
 - Earthworm Jim
 - Elder Scrolls Series
- Eye of the Dragon, you can play as... dragons
 - Final Fantasy IX, X2, XII
 - Fur Fighters
 - Gauntlet Legends (Secret Characters)
 - Gex Series
 - Grandia 2, Grandia 3
- HolyBeast, transform into animalistic characters
- Inherit the Earth
 - Isataria
 - Jak and Daxter
 - Jazz Jackrabbit Series
 - Jumping Flash
- Last Remnant, The
 - Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
 - Metamorphic Force
 - Mole Mania
 - Okami
- Overgrowth
 - Perfect World
 - Planeshift (Beta)
 - PokÃ©mon Series
- Psycho Fox (SMS)
 - Ratchet and Clank
 - Red Earth
 - Rocket Night Adventures
- Ruff Trigger
 - Shining Force Series
 - Silent Soldier
 - Sly Cooper Series
 - Sonic the Hedgehog Series
 - Spore
 - Spyro Series
 - Star Fox
 - Suikoden Series
- Super Mario Bros 3 (Tanooki Suit lol) 
 - Tail Concerto (Final Fantasy)
 - Tales of Rebirth
 - Tales of the Tempest
- Wing Commander Series
 - Wizards and Warriors
 - Wizardy 6, 7, and 8
 - X-Men Legends


*Â¤Â¤Â¤**Â¤Â¤Â¤** The Demi-List **Â¤Â¤Â¤**Â¤Â¤Â¤*

_Because it's kind of inherent that any online game will generate user-customized characters, and some guy fox will script his own character into it. Games in which user-customization is necessary/promoted, like IMVU or SL, is even more susceptible to an outcropping of furry characters._

 - Everquest 2: They have Feline, Frog, and Rat races
 - Vanguard: Feline, Canine, and Rat races
 - WoW: Taurens
 - City of Heroes: You can give your hero canine or reptilian features.
- Darkfall
- Star Wars Galaxies
- NeoStream
- Champions Online
- Earth Eternal [Beta]
- *Most every online game ever*



*STOP posting:*

*Â¤* Anything posted above, WoW, people who are hairy, people who are animals, things that really aren't furry at all, things that have nothing to do with this thread, World of WOW, and this new _Earth Eternal_ thing.
*Â¤* For purposes of this thread, _animals _are not furry.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 1, 2009)

Ratchet and Clank
Bloody Roar
Banjo-Kazooie
Conker
Fur Fighters
Brutal: Paws of Fury
Star Fox
Donkey Kong

^pick one


----------



## Cronus616 (Feb 1, 2009)

oh wow lol.
now i think about it, i was so obsessed with the donkey kong games when i was a little kid. i totally shouldve thought of that one >.>
but i havent heard of the other ones? except star fox and ratchet and clank.
and also daxter is another one. i've played that on psp.


----------



## ZarJaMar108 (Feb 1, 2009)

The one you're thinking of is Okami 2, the first one didn't have the wolf man, but the wolf guy is definitely my favorite character in that game.  Point of fact, I'm surprised you knew that one over the others.

Bloody Roar is a fighting game.  All of the characters are humans with teriomorphic powers, being that they can change into Anthropomorphic animals.

Banjo-Kazooie I believe is a 3D platformer on the same level as Donkey Kong.

Conker is the same as Banjo-Kazooie excepts it's...uh...explicitly more adult oriented.

Fur Fighters I haven't heard of nor Brutal.

You've also got the MMOs out there:

Everquest 2:  They have Feline, Frog, and Rat races
Vanguard:  Feline, Canine, and Rat races
WoW:  Taurens
City of Heroes:  You can give your hero canine or reptilian features.

For non MMOs you also have the Gex series where you play as a Gecko.


----------



## MistahFixIt (Feb 1, 2009)

Elder Scrolls Series.

Unfortunately, you're limited to reptilian (Argonian) or feline (Kahjiit) features.


----------



## Laze (Feb 1, 2009)

MistahFixIt said:


> Elder Scrolls Series.
> 
> Unfortunately, you're limited to reptilian (Argonian)



Suits well with me ~

The only race I play as Â¬_Â¬

Oh, and I wouldn't bother with Fur Fighters. Personally I found it to be a little left to be desired. I haven't played it recently so I only assume that it hasn't aged well at all. Even though it's pretty much none furry, if you're after a 3rd person shooter similar to this I'd head for ye olde N64 title Jet Force Gemini. I suppose you could play as Lupus the dog. He's hardly anthropomorphic; he's just a dog with a cannon strapped to his back donning rocket boots. 

To an extent, I'd say Gregory Horror Show for the PS2. Again, not strictly furry. But it has a fair share of really odd character designed around animals.


----------



## Nylak (Feb 1, 2009)

Since you cited Okami, I'm assuming you're interested in quads/ferals, too? To point out the obvious, Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess lets you play as Link's wolf form for about 1/4+ of the game, and the controls and animation cycles for the character are pretty darn sweet. His attacks include lunging, biting and shaking the enemy, and he has accurate jumping, pouncing, walking, trotting and runnning cycles that are better than any I've seen yet in any other game. You even get to control his howling to summon supporting characters. XD

Shadow Hearts: From the New World features a supporting character who's a giant walking, talking cat named Mao who gets drunk and uses Drunken Fist style kung fu; her weapon upgrades focus on upgrading the type and quantity of her liquor. XD It's great. You can only control her in fighting schematics and in mini-games, though, not in a real-time environment.

Dark Cloud (the original) also has a supporting character named Xiao who's a cat-girl for most of the game (ears, tail, paws, wears a bell), and a feral cat for a small portion. The game's a bit dated, but will always be one of my faves. You can control her both in dungeons and in real-time fighting (she uses a slingshot) as the primary player character, but not in the main plotline world outside the dungeon areas.

Legend of Kay features an anthro sword-fighting cat who fights evil rats and gorillas to save his fellow cats. Not very impressive in gameplay or graphics, though, and dated. He's the player character for real-time fighting and world exploration.

There are also various feline-like anthros called Ronso in the FF series (such as Kimahri from FFX and FFX-2), but you can only use them as supporting fighting characters; you can't control them in the real-time environment. And of course there are feral/quad feline characters like Nanaki in the earlier installations of the series.

Ty: The Tasmanian Tiger features, obviously, an anthropomorphic tasmanian tiger. He uses a boomerang as a primary weapon, and can be controlled in a real-time environment for exploration and for fighting. Not the greatest in gameplay, though I don't own the game myself; only tried a friend's once or twice.


----------



## Kajet (Feb 1, 2009)

Actually Fur Fighters isn't bad (sure as fuck isn't as hard as JFG) but stick with the PS2 version, the one that fixed an assload of bugs in the DC version.

And I wouldn't bother looking for a copy of Brutal, download a Mugen remake, The sega CD or SNES might not be bad but the genesis one sucks.

As for other furry games? 
Tail Concerto:
Square's FF "spinoff" series about a chocobo.
Almost any of the "Shining Force" series, and the "Breath of Fire" series
Or just about any reasonably fan supported PC game such as Unreal Tournament, in the form of free third party/amateur models.


----------



## Riptor (Feb 1, 2009)

The Jazz Jackrabbit series, by Epic MegaGames (they made Unreal and Gears of War). It's a Sonic-ish platformer series, where you play as an anthropomorphic rabbit with a gun. The first one is for DOS, and you can only play as Jazz, a green rabbit. The game is still being sold, I believe, but there's a demo on the internet. There's also 2 free Christmas editions, called Holiday Hare '94 and Holiday Hare '95.

Video of JJ1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b16upFloYak

Links to the demo of JJ1, and Holiday Hare '94 can be found here: http://dosgames.com/g_side3.php You need DOSBox to play.

In Jazz 2, you can select between Jazz, or his brother Spaz, a red rabbit. There's also an expansion pack, I guess you could call it, called The Secret Files, which has some new levels and a new character, a yellow female rabbit named Lori. Be warned, this game is very easy, even on the 'Hard' difficulty level.

I'm not sure if this game or The Secret Files is still available for sale or not

Demo of JJ2: http://www.fileplanet.com/51492/50000/fileinfo/Jazz-Jackrabbit-2-Demo

Video of JJ2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSP03gt9rUs

There was going to be a third entry in the series that was 3D, but it was cancelled. And there's an entry for the Game Boy Advance, but it's a reboot of the series, with a new, Han Solo-esque design for Jazz, with none of the original characters returning, and more of an emphasis on guns over speed. I still like it, though.

Video of JJ3D pre-alpha: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGJuxXOnnUA

Video of GBA version: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HZ4rODh-fc

There's also Claw, made by Monolith. (They made F.E.A.R and No One Lives Forever.) It's another 2D side-scroller, where you play as a grey pirate cat named Nathaniel Joseph Claw. You run through the levels, picking up treasure for bonus points, and fighting enemies. Along with your sword, you can also find ammo for special weapons, like a pistol, dynamite, or magic shot.

Video of Claw: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsY3Lt5vJwk

I'm not sure if this game is still available for purchase, but the official site says it is. It could be outdated, though. Regardless, here's a link to the demo.  http://www.captainclaw.com/demos/

EDIT: Ah, I just remembered two more.

There's Lugaru, a 3D beat-em-up controlled with the mouse. The fighting moves are context-sensitive, and there's almost no HUD. You play as an anthropomorphic yet realistic-looking martial artist rabbit named Turner. Your village is invaded and destroyed by a group of evil rabbit bandits, and you have to defeat them. The creator of the game wanted to make it very important that he is not a furry, he just didn't want to make a game about humans fighting, and he liked the ferocity of animal warriors.

Video of Lugaru: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBJLM8-FChA&feature=related (Sorry about the music, I couldn't find a video that didn't have it)

Demo link: http://www.wolfire.com/lugaru The game is avaiable for purchase. It's an independent game, so if you like it, buy it! It's good for the soul.

And finally, there's Adagio. It's a side-view SHMUP where you are Karth Solemu, some kind of badger creature. It's made by an actual furry, in case you cared.  And it's free. Supposedly, there's a level editor, but I haven't been able to find it. If whoever made it is at FA, help me out, man!

Link to the full, free, version: http://www.gapingwolf.com/


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 1, 2009)

Nylak said:


> To point out the obvious, Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess lets you play as Link's wolf form for about 1/4+ of the game, and the controls and animation cycles for the character are pretty darn sweet.


So are the sound effects... every individual footstep, every single breath....



> Dark Cloud (the original) also has a supporting character named Xiao who's a cat-girl for most of the game (ears, tail, paws, wears a bell), and a feral cat for a small portion. The game's a bit dated, but will always be one of my faves. You can control her both in dungeons and in real-time fighting (she uses a slingshot) as the primary player character, but not in the main plotline world outside the dungeon areas.


Xiao's a gatgirl, no two ways about it.  Noting that catgirls aren't always considered "furry".



> Legend of Kay features an anthro sword-fighting cat who fights evil rats and gorillas to save his fellow cats. Not very impressive in gameplay or graphics, though, and dated. He's the player character for real-time fighting and world exploration.


I found that game to be quite fun, actually, but too linear.

There is a budget PS2 title called "Ruff Trigger: The Vanacore Conspiracy".  It's a cute little 3rd-person shooter/platformer Ã  la Ratchet & Clank.  Controls aren't quite as good and ammo is a pain to come by, but the main character is an anthropomorphic husky who, as the game progresses, can transform into a werewolf (basically at will).

And did anyone mention _Daxter_ on the PSP?  It stars Jak's furry ottsel sidekick as the main character, and from what I hear it's actually very good.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Feb 1, 2009)

Wizardry 6, 7 and 8
Wizards & Warriors
The Elder Scrolls series (Morrowind is ace)


----------



## Cronus616 (Feb 1, 2009)

wow. apparently theres more games than i first thought. some of these ive played a long time ago and some ive never heard about 



ZarJaMar108 said:


> The one you're thinking of is Okami 2, the first one didn't have the wolf man, but the wolf guy is definitely my favorite character in that game.  Point of fact, I'm surprised you knew that one over the others.



no, there is only one okami game out now, and it features the main character as a wolf. there is a sequel planned i believe but i dont think its going anywhere.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 1, 2009)

Ardy Lightfoot and Rocket Knight Adventures (aka Sparkster, for the SNES) are both pretty fun.  You'll probably have to go emulator to play them, though, since I get the feeling they're very hard to find as cartridges at this point.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 1, 2009)

Cronus616 said:


> there is a [Okami] sequel planned i believe but i dont think its going anywhere.


Nope, there is only one _Okami_, and far as I've seen there never were any rumors of a sequel.


----------



## Kajet (Feb 1, 2009)

Riptor said:


> And finally, there's Adagio. It's a side-view SHMUP where you are Karth Solemu, some kind of badger creature. It's made by an actual furry, in case you cared.  And it's free. Supposedly, there's a level editor, but I haven't been able to find it. If whoever made it is at FA, help me out, man!
> 
> Link to the full, free, version: http://www.gapingwolf.com/



Wow... With a URL like that I have to wonder if its work safe....


----------



## AlexX (Feb 1, 2009)

Bucky O'Hare was an awesome NES game, arcade game. comic book, and TV show.

I really miss it... It was killed long before it's prime (and I'm not liking the direction the fancomic has taken it...). >:


----------



## Wild_Wolf (Feb 1, 2009)

dont know if its been said but any of the spyro games.


----------



## coolkidex (Feb 1, 2009)

MistahFixIt said:


> Elder Scrolls Series.
> 
> Unfortunately, you're limited to reptilian (Argonian) or feline (Kahjiit) features.


Still, very good choices.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 1, 2009)

World of Warcraft has a bipedal cow race, which is furry.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 1, 2009)

Daxter, you play as an otter-weasel cross breed the entire game. What more can you ask for?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 2, 2009)

topic creator needs to learn to use the search function


----------



## Nylak (Feb 2, 2009)

Since it's been pointed out to me that this topic keeps getting re-created, I'm gonna sticky this thread; please feel free to continue making suggestions, of course.


----------



## thirtyseven (Feb 2, 2009)

sly cooper (plus sequels)

starfox (plus sequels and spinoffs)

spore, if you make them...


----------



## Daniel Kay (Feb 2, 2009)

There's a barely known game called "scaler" where you play as a lizard can turn into varios reptile shapes (sadly the game itself wasnt that good and was forgotten fast)


----------



## Kajet (Feb 2, 2009)

Holy crap someone finally stickied a thread with this topic?

Anyway...

Sonic the Hedgehog series
(whatever) of Mana series (sometimes)
Darkstalkers series
Jumping Flash
Poke/Digi-mon games
Gex series
Neopets?
MDK has a four-armed anthro dog
Gauntlet Legends has secret characters that are furry
Ecco the dolphin? (non anthro)
Crash Bandicoot
Multiple (but not all) Bust a Move Games
Mole Mania
Advanced Dungeons and Dragons: DragonStrike


And a few I doubt ANYONE on the internet knows about but they're horrible, as in CD-i level horrible
Mutant Rampage: Bodyslam (Has furry enemies but a few good vids if I remember right)
Lazer Lords (non playable furries)

And of course check out any games based on furry shows/movies/comics.


----------



## leon101 (Feb 3, 2009)

thirtyseven said:


> sly cooper (plus sequels)



The Sly Cooper games are awesome!


----------



## TheBiggestIdiotEver (Feb 3, 2009)

X-Men Legends, if you count Hank McCoy aka Beast as a furry- which I do.


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Feb 3, 2009)

so many games i never knew XD...thought the digimon serie was almost forgotten and not too many like the 4th one (i have it and i play it with my friends...long live to metalgarurumon  XD...)...as for the crash bandicoot serie , it was really cool...and i played the last one tand its cool =P...now , ruff trigger...it was good...althought they gave the game an average score and not too many knows this game X_X....anyways its just my opinion =P


----------



## Adrianfolf (Feb 3, 2009)

dkmasterwolf said:


> thought the digimon serie was almost forgotten and not too many like the 4th one (i have it and i play it with my friends...long live to metalgarurumon  XD...)



Lucky you none of my friends ever wanted to play it with me T_T I finished it alone


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Feb 3, 2009)

Adrianfolf said:


> Lucky you none of my friends ever wanted to play it with me T_T I finished it alone


yeah but those friends of mine DOESNT have a PS2 X_X...(and im stuck here being the only one having a lvl 196 metalgarurumon...meanwhile the most close one its a lvl 47 guilmon XD...damn it T_T...) and im still playing it =P...i guess i was a really big fan of digimon when i was a kid =p


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 3, 2009)

Daniel Kay said:


> There's a barely known game called "scaler" where you play as a lizard can turn into varios reptile shapes (sadly the game itself wasnt that good and was forgotten fast)


I remember that one too.  A budget title, yes, gameplay was occasionally rough . . . though I did really love climbing around on the walls.  I should go back and unlock the rest of the concept art....


----------



## Jii-pi (Feb 3, 2009)

I has claw.. I bought it back in 1998 o.o ...  I still love the game.  but it can be a pain.. other than that.  Not many ppl know the game.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Feb 3, 2009)

dkmasterwolf said:


> yeah but those friends of mine DOESNT have a PS2 X_X...(and im stuck here being the only one having a lvl 196 metalgarurumon...meanwhile the most close one its a lvl 47 guilmon XD...damn it T_T...) and im still playing it =P...i guess i was a really big fan of digimon when i was a kid =p


I have it on GameCube


----------



## Enlil (Feb 7, 2009)

*Tail Concerto* for PlayStation published by Atlus in 1999 and created by CyberConnect 2..

its a pretty decent game with an original gameplay, every character in it is a furry and the opening animation is pretty neat.., it was intended to be a franchise but sadly it had low sales and because of that the project was canceled..

the good news is that cyberconnect2 is planning to relaunch the project by mixing the world of TailConcerto with the one of .Hack or at least that's what it appears..

The Link:
http://www.cyberconnect2.jp/new2/index.html

No Idea what are they planing but i hope to see that game in my hands someday xD..


----------



## Tycho (Feb 7, 2009)

Contra: Hard Corps for Genesis.

Play as a wolf dude! In Contra! How much cooler can you get?


----------



## Yoshistar (Feb 7, 2009)

Wow... the Croc games spontaneously came to mind for some odd reason.  I haven't even heard of them for a long time until now...

Hello nostalgia.  *wishes he still had a PS1*


----------



## FoxMantra (Feb 12, 2009)

What about this http://www.wolfquest.org/game_info.php I havnt played it, but play with a wolf completly.


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Feb 12, 2009)

I believe Okami 2 WAS planned, but Clover Studios (The creators of Okami for those of you who don't know), were shut down.


----------



## Doubler (Feb 16, 2009)

Does Inherit the Earth need mentioning? 
Wolf and Lion may also be of interest.


----------



## CyberFox (Feb 16, 2009)

There are 2 furry games releasing this year, Klonoa and Major Minor's Majestic March


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 16, 2009)

No one mentioned the opening cutscene in Shining Force 2. Oh well.


----------



## Shouden (Feb 16, 2009)

What about the Sam and Max games? They're pretty fun and the dialogue is pretty hilarious. I know Gametap has all of them.


----------



## CalexTheNeko (Feb 16, 2009)

The Persona games have a large number of anthropomorphic creatures you can get as your persona. One of the really early personas you can get in 3 is Nekomata, which is just a ninja catgirl.

The third game also has a highly intelligent dog who joins the party. His persona is Cerberus.

Oh yeah and Odin Sphere! The very second storyline has you play as a pooka, which is essentially a short anthropomorphic rabbit. Cornelius (The pooka you place as) is by far my favorite character in it. He's having what you would call a bad day when you play as him. Is turned into a rabbit, thrown into the netherworld, given a magic sword and told to go fight his way out.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Feb 16, 2009)

The Tekken series. There's a bear, a panda, a kangaroo, a raptor, a small dinosaur (Tekken 3 only), an alien god's true form (Tekken 3 only), and a guy in a jaguar mask (well... it's close.)

There's also one of the hidden costumes in Onimusha and Onimusha 3, being a panda suit.


----------



## Kajet (Feb 20, 2009)

FEDA: Emblem of Justice on SNES (Very similar to Shining Force)
Ecco the Dolphin Series?

I dunno... I think I'm running out of ideas for this thread.

EDIT: Just found out about an NES game that lets you make furry characters named "Cocoron"


----------



## Wreth (Feb 21, 2009)

Hogs of war


----------



## Laze (Feb 21, 2009)

Right, I'm going to go out on a limb here and say Deadly Creatures for the Wii - because I've spotted a couple of spider Furries about.

Scorpions remain to be seen however. Anyone know of any?

Not essentially anthropomorphic but I genuinely like the idea of actually playing as one of those little guys.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Feb 21, 2009)

Has anyone said Mortal Kombat 3, UMK3, or MKT? Granted, they aren't furries, they just all turn into animals. 

Notable mention of Liu Kang, who did it before everyone else did in MK2.


----------



## Laze (Feb 22, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> they aren't furries, they just all turn into animals.



_ANAMALITY!_

I assure you that you will get sick of hearing that.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Feb 22, 2009)

You forgot that Jaguar(?) roar.


----------



## Riptor (Feb 22, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> Has anyone said Mortal Kombat 3, UMK3, or MKT? Granted, they aren't furries, they just all turn into animals.
> 
> Notable mention of Liu Kang, who did it before everyone else did in MK2.



There's Reptile, who, in the early games is actually an anthro lizard under his human disguise. Sort of like an opposite furry. 

In Deadly Alliance, he's fully lizard.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Feb 22, 2009)

Forgot about Reptile.


----------



## Laze (Feb 22, 2009)

Riptor said:


> Sort of like an opposite furry.



A _Skinny_?

Pretty sure he was rather Scalie in Mortal Kombat 4 as well. If I remember correctly, he was more like a man covered in scales as opposed to his more lizardly guise in the much more recent games.

Is he in Mortal Kombat VS DC Universe by the way?


----------



## Riptor (Feb 22, 2009)

Sorry, he's not in MK VS DC. I was hoping he'd be in as DLC, but with Midway's financial status so far, I'm not sure if that's likely or not.

The final boss of Deception is an anthro dragon named Onaga, too.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't know which one, but I heard Iroha in Samurai Showdown was, like, a bird in disguise.


----------



## moogle (Feb 28, 2009)

the little dino mentioned in a post with tekken is gon, from gon XD, a snes game, which would most likely require emulator to play. dont know if this counts, but in Jade Cocoon 2, the main character gets cursed and grows a scalie tail :3


----------



## Skyro (Mar 1, 2009)

Perfect World? Hello?! Foxes, Pandas, Wolves, And Tigers >:C


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm playing Morrowind, with a wolven race mod.  Because I find the "Sanies Lupinus"(lycanthropy) disease in the game to be tedious and far outside my comfort zone.


----------



## haismaster (Mar 2, 2009)

here's one Altered Beast for the genesis


----------



## Seas (Mar 2, 2009)

Darkfall
It has a playable race called Mahirim which are basically anthro wolves.

Also,

Star Wars Galaxies

and

Istaria


----------



## Lucedo (Mar 4, 2009)

There is also slien soldier where you play as an anthro hawk in armor.

And there is also the Mont series like Monty on the run.


----------



## kurayami-ryu (Mar 5, 2009)

Well there is Grandia 2, Mareg is the name of the furry in that one and in Grandia 3 there a guy with a wolf tail called Ulf or Ull if you got the jap version. Thereâ€™s also the obvious Final Fantasy X with Kimahri and the Breath of Fire series always has at least one anthro. Mind you these are all Fantasy RPGs.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Mar 5, 2009)

kurayami-ryu said:


> Mareg



*Starts Crying*


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 6, 2009)

Seastalker said:


> Darkfall
> It has a playable race called Mahirim which are basically anthro wolves.


http://www.darkfallonline.com/races/mahirim/index.html
Don't seem to have any tails, but whatever.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey OP, you forgot about Sly Cooper.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 6, 2009)

Tales of Rebirth 

Tales of the Tempest 

Red Earth


TheBiggestIdiotEver said:


> X-Men Legends, if you count Hank McCoy aka Beast as a furry- which I do.


 
Hank McCoy Is* not* a furry. :/


----------



## MarcusAvon (Mar 8, 2009)

The sly cooper games
 spyro
jak and daxter


----------



## Cronus616 (Mar 8, 2009)

MarcusAvon said:


> The sly cooper games



they've been mentioned


----------



## ForestFox91 (Mar 9, 2009)

The elder scrolls series has Khajiit a feline race and Argonians which are a lizard race


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 9, 2009)

neosteam has some furries in it
http://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh17/ignpromel/PvP.jpg
its a nice game but pretty much a grinder like every other free mmorpg... gets boring rather quickly.
iirc there are various tigers and wovles in diferent colors to choose as a playable character but they are male only


----------



## Kesteh (Mar 9, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> neosteam has some furries in it
> http://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh17/ignpromel/PvP.jpg
> its a nice game but pretty much a grinder like every other free mmorpg... gets boring rather quickly.
> iirc there are various tigers and wovles in diferent colors to choose as a playable character but they are male only




Good game, but the american version is dying. NO updates. Hell the rank listings haven't been updated in about six months.
**CORRECTION.
Atlus now hosts it!
http://neosteam.atlusonline.com/


----------



## Twylyght (Mar 10, 2009)

Beyond Good and evil http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPdWgwhOxLE
The main character was a human named Jade, but her best friend and partner was a pig man named Pey'j.


----------



## Cronus616 (Mar 10, 2009)

Twylyght said:


> Beyond Good and evil http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPdWgwhOxLE
> The main character was a human named Jade, but her best friend and partner was a pig man named Pey'j.



Haha that actually looks pretty fun ^-^


----------



## Twylyght (Mar 10, 2009)

I enjoyed it.  I had a version of it for my gamecube.


----------



## Twylyght (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh, I forgot a few more.
Banjo-Kazooie
Conker's Bad Fur Day
Cubivore...Ok, this one is kinda weird lol.  You play a cube shaped animal that hunts down other cube shaped animals so you can eat them and get stronger.  Once you are strong  enough and collected enough "love bites", you can mate with females at the end of the stage.  After you mate, you can pick which form your offspring will take in the next stage.  it's a rare gamecube game, really weird, but fun too lol.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 11, 2009)

Suikoden has furries. The most is Suikoden Tierkreis (DS), where one of the main characters is Diulf.

Shining series generally have furries. The more recent ones are Volg, Rouen (omg), Duga (ZOMG), and Rouen (ZOMG! fapfapfap).


----------



## Twylyght (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh yeah, I forgot about the Suikoden series.  1 and 2 had cobolts and dragonmasters in them.  2 had a beastmaster too.  You could get a unicorn, a wolf and a griffon to join your group too. 3 had lizarmen in it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 12, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Shining series generally have furries. The more recent ones are Volg, Rouen (omg), Duga (ZOMG), and Rouen (ZOMG! fapfapfap).


 You said Rouen twice.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 12, 2009)

Because he's twice hawt. <_<

who's ur avy D:


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 12, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Because he's twice hawt. <_<
> 
> who's ur avy D:


 
Lawl, But yeah he's a looker. 

Why do you ask?


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 14, 2009)

Conker is Fucking Hardcore man.


----------



## Twylyght (Mar 15, 2009)

I liked that game.  The movie parodies were so funny.


----------



## GoodEats (Mar 22, 2009)

What about Second Life? >.>


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 22, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Lawl, But yeah he's a looker.
> 
> Why do you ask?



It looks cool.<_<


----------



## Slade (Mar 22, 2009)

Don't forget Tekken. I know Armor King and King only wear masks, but hey, we can pretend. Also, Tekken: Dark Resurrection for the PSP has customizable items, so Steve Fox can wear a fox tail and mask.

EDIT: There's also Kuma and Roger Jr.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 22, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> It looks cool.<_<


 Anything about wolves are cool.


----------



## Cronus616 (Mar 22, 2009)

Chyuukuchi said:


> What about Second Life? >.>



Second Life falls under the category of 'other online games with customizable characters'. Any online game with user-generated characters is pretty much guaranteed to have SOMEONE make a furry character, haha.


----------



## Twylyght (Mar 22, 2009)

The Bloody Roar series.  A fighting game where the characters could turn into were-animals, like wolves, tigers, a rabbit lol, a mole and a cat.  I had fun with those games. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3QJwp_U2hE&feature=related

Darkstalkers is another good one.  It had a werewolf, catgirl, mereman and a bigfoot lol


----------



## Cronus616 (Mar 22, 2009)

Twylyght said:


> The Bloody Roar series.  A fighting game where the characters could turn into were-animals, like wolves, tigers, a rabbit lol, a mole and a cat.  I had fun with those games. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3QJwp_U2hE&feature=related
> 
> Darkstalkers is another good one.  It had a werewolf, catgirl, mereman and a bigfoot lol



Bloody Roar is on the list.
Darkstalkers isn't, I'll put it up.


----------



## Twylyght (Mar 22, 2009)

Crash Bandicoot, Bubsy the bobcat, Aero: The Acrobat, and Zero: The Kamikaze Squirrel lol


----------



## Cronus616 (Mar 22, 2009)

Twylyght said:


> Crash Bandicoot, Bubsy the bobcat, and Aero: The Acrobat



OMG I should've thought of crash bandicoot!!
I was obsessed with those games when I was a little kid.
haha ^-^


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 23, 2009)

Where is it from?! D:

Also, the only "furry" in Darkstalkers is Talbain, and he's more of a werewolf.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 23, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Where is it from?! D:


 Castlevania.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh? Generic enemy then. <_<


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 23, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Oh? Generic enemy then. <_<


 Yeah, He's a generic enemy


----------



## Twylyght (Mar 23, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Also, the only "furry" in Darkstalkers is Talbain, and he's more of a werewolf.



Doesn't Felicia count as a "furry"  She is a cat girl and she also has the ability to turn into a cat.  There is a bigfoot, named...Bigfoot lol, in Darkstalkers 2, I think.  He's covered in fur if that counts lol


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 23, 2009)

Twylyght said:


> Doesn't Felicia count as a "furry" She is a cat girl and she also has the ability to turn into a cat. There is a bigfoot, named...Bigfoot lol, in Darkstalkers 2, I think. He's covered in fur if that counts lol


Felicia is a kemonomimi!

Kemono (animal people) =/= kemonomimi (catgirls belong here). 

And Bigfoot is not a furry.


----------



## Darlem (Apr 4, 2009)

I propose that the Megaman X series has anthropomorphic robots and should therefore be added to the list. Go Flame Mammoth!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 4, 2009)

Darlem said:


> I propose that the Megaman X series has anthropomorphic robots and should therefore be added to the list. Go Flame Mammoth!


 anthropomorphic robots = not furries.


----------



## Salrith (Apr 4, 2009)

Well, didn't see it in here when I did a Ctrl+F, so -- Planeshift is an online one, I think it's still in beta... been a long time since I checked... but it has some antrhopomorphic races.

Edit: also, it depends, with robots. Androids or such (that were anthro) I would accept as being furry characters, but something basic, like maybe a robot on par with a blender, that just happened to look like an anthro.. no, I agree -- definitely not.


----------



## akamaru4all (Apr 4, 2009)

sonic, sly cooper, okami, bleach games, some final fantasies, and breath of fire are games with furries


----------



## Twylyght (Apr 5, 2009)

Earthworm Jim.  He had a sidekick named Peter Puppy.  Some of his enemies was Evil the Cat, Psy-crow, Bob the killer Goldfish, and professor monkey-for-a-head lol.  That was a fun game.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 9, 2009)

*Metamorphic Force *


----------



## MaxTheHusky (Apr 9, 2009)

...Eragon? you can sometimes fly on saphira's back...


----------



## Ashkihyena (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm a bit surprised Animal Boxing for the DS isn't on this list.  Not that I've noticed anyways.


----------



## Twylyght (Apr 10, 2009)

Has anyone mentioned the Animal Crossing series?


----------



## Cronus616 (Apr 11, 2009)

Twylyght said:


> Earthworm Jim.  He had a sidekick named Peter Puppy.  Some of his enemies was Evil the Cat, Psy-crow, Bob the killer Goldfish, and professor monkey-for-a-head lol.  That was a fun game.



Added



Ashkihyena said:


> I'm a bit surprised Animal Boxing for the DS isn't on this list.  Not that I've noticed anyways.



Added



Twylyght said:


> Has anyone mentioned the Animal Crossing series?



Nope, added



Salrith said:


> Well, didn't see it in here when I did a Ctrl+F, so -- Planeshift is an online one, I think it's still in beta... been a long time since I checked... but it has some antrhopomorphic races.



Added


----------



## Kubaki Fox (Apr 11, 2009)

Bucky O' hare for the NES


----------



## Cronus616 (Apr 11, 2009)

Kubaki Fox said:


> Bucky O' hare for the NES



Added


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey OP, You forgot Metamorphic Force.


----------



## Cronus616 (Apr 11, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Hey OP, You forgot Metamorphic Force.



This is true. My bad >.<
At least its alphabetized now ^^


----------



## ZuriBonn (Apr 11, 2009)

how bout yoshi? he's kinda a furry.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 12, 2009)

Klonoa.


----------



## Twylyght (Apr 13, 2009)

Legend of Mana for the ps1.
Crono Cross for the ps1.
I'm not sure if this count, but the Black & White games.


----------



## Kami (Apr 13, 2009)

supprised no1 said this one yet,
Psycho Fox on the SMS !!!
first game i ever played even ^.^


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 15, 2009)

Fire Emblem: Path of Radience

Those people that turn into animals to attack and whatnot.


----------



## Shindo (Apr 15, 2009)

in black & white to you can control a furry.


----------



## Brad_Ry (Apr 25, 2009)

Megaman Battle Network
Megaman Starforce
Threads of Fate
Legend of Mana
Final Fantasy Tactics Advanced I and II
Final Fantasy XII Revanant Wings
Megaman ZX Advent
Chocobo's Dungeon I and II
Final Fantasy Fables Chocobo Dungeon (Chocobo's Tales as well)
Saga Frontier
Chocobo Racing
Monster Rancher Series
Eternal Champions
Death Brade (Mutant Fighter)
Killer Instinct Series
Atelier Iris II: The Azoth of Destiny
Guilty Gear II: Overture
Battle Fantasia
Various Castlevania Games

I can keep going. But I'm starting to have to dig through my collection of games. LOL


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 25, 2009)

Brad_Ry said:


> Megaman Battle Network
> Megaman Starforce
> Threads of Fate
> Legend of Mana
> ...


 
NO.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 25, 2009)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Fire Emblem: Path of Radience
> 
> Those people that turn into animals to attack and whatnot.


 Laguz aren't furries.


----------



## Brad_Ry (Apr 25, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> NO.


 
Megaman Battle Network (Mainly BN6 and Battle Chip Challenge)
    BN6 has the Beast out system Battle Chip Challenge has Beastman

Megaman Starforce
   Wolf Noise, Ox Noise, etc.

Threads of Fate
    Most of the Monsters you turn into

Legend of Mana
    Niccolo, Larc and Sierra

Final Fantasy Tactics Advanced I and II
    Bangaas, Vieras, Seeqs, Moogles

Final Fantasy XII Revanant Wings
    Same as Above

Megaman ZX Advent
     Turn into half of the bosses

Chocobo's Dungeon I and II
    Chocobo Nuff Said

Final Fantasy Fables Chocobo Dungeon (Chocobo's Tales as well)
   Chocobo

Saga Frontier
   The monster party members

Chocobo Racing
    Chocobo

Monster Rancher Series
    Its Monster Rancher


Death Brade (Mutant Fighter)
    Play as Werewolf, Dragon,  (Other bosses with cheats)

Killer Instinct Series
   Sabrewulf, Riptor

Atelier Iris II: The Azoth of Destiny
   Gray

Guilty Gear II: Overture
  Dr.Paradigm and Izuna and their servants

Battle Fantasia
   Watson

Various Castlevania Games
   Order of Ecclessia's ability to turn into a cat
  Cornell in Legacy of Darkness and Judgement


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 25, 2009)

Brad_Ry said:


> Megaman Battle Network (Mainly BN6 and Battle Chip Challenge)
> BN6 has the Beast out system Battle Chip Challenge has Beastman


 anthropomorphic Data = not furries



Brad_Ry said:


> Megaman Starforce
> Wolf Noise, Ox Noise, etc.


 anthropomorphic Data = not furries



Brad_Ry said:


> Megaman ZX Advent
> Turn into half of the bosses


anthropomorphic robots = not furries



Brad_Ry said:


> Various Castlevania Games
> Order of Ecclessia's ability to turn into a cat
> Cornell in Legacy of Darkness and Judgement


 Animals = not furries

And Chocobos are ducks.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 25, 2009)

Brad_Ry said:


> Megaman Battle Network (Mainly BN6 and Battle Chip Challenge)
> BN6 has the Beast out system Battle Chip Challenge has Beastman
> 
> Megaman Starforce
> ...


I see...NOTHING furry in this list


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 25, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> I see...NOTHING furry in this list


 Iluvu.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 25, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Iluvu.


Majority is mainly Animals and Monsters, and from the Megaman series robots and Data

me thinkeths he getting Furry and Anthro mixed up


----------



## Brad_Ry (Apr 25, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> anthropomorphic Data = not furries


Win there.




Perverted Impact said:


> anthropomorphic Data = not furries


win again



Perverted Impact said:


> anthropomorphic robots = not furries


Win again




Perverted Impact said:


> Animals = not furries
> 
> And Chocobos are ducks.


They're more on the side of Chickens. But lets not forget the Behemoths and other monsters on the games.

Robots can't count as furry although they have animal looks. Didn't think of that. 


Anyway
MONSTER (Doujin Fighting Game)

Rogue Galaxy
Deego and Jupis

Brave Story: New Traveler
Sogreth, Leynart, and Kee Keema

Odin Sphere
Cornelius

Xenogears
Rico and Chu-Chu

Tekken 3
Gon 

Elder Scrolls III and IV
4 races don't remember the names

Tales of Rebirth
Eugene

Bleach Games
Komamura

FF7 Dirge of Cerberus
Vincent's Galian Beast....I guess

Dragon Quest: Monsters
Some Monsters 

Dark Cloud
Xiao 

Warzard/Red Earth
Leo


----------



## Brad_Ry (Apr 25, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Majority is mainly Animals and Monsters, and from the Megaman series robots and Data
> 
> me thinkeths he getting Furry and Anthro mixed up


 
I don't really know the difference. Since it does look the same to me.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 25, 2009)

Brad_Ry said:


> I don't really know the difference. Since it does look the same to me.


*insert the Kings laugh from the CD-i LoZ game*
actually there is a difference, many new furs make that mistake to think anthro = furry


----------



## Brad_Ry (Apr 25, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> *insert the Kings laugh from the CD-i LoZ game*
> actually there is a difference, many new furs make that mistake to think anthro = furry


 
Really its hard to tell these days as I see some things counted as furry that I know shouldn't be counted and vice versa.  So I pretty much came to the conclusion, Beast Classes = Furry.  That and some websites grouped Furry and Anthro together as one.

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 25, 2009)

There's an ongoing argument about anthro =/= furry. For example, Robin Hood. Not a furry because it's not created by or for the fandom. A better title for this would be "Games with Anthros".


----------



## iamflak (Apr 27, 2009)

ROBLOX. It has a community under 13, but there are a few outfits around that have tails and there's cat ears. But that's pretty much everything anthro there.


----------



## Alex0902 (Apr 28, 2009)

Mortal Kombat Deadly Alliance/Armageddon, Reptile is half human half lizard/dragon thing. or a reptile.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 28, 2009)

Why the hell is X-Men on the list?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 30, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Why the hell is X-Men on the list?


 


TheBiggestIdiotEver said:


> X-Men Legends, if you count Hank McCoy aka Beast as a furry- which I do.


 


Perverted Impact said:


> Hank McCoy Is* not* a furry. :/


.


----------



## Wreth (Apr 30, 2009)

Anthropomorphism doesn't even have to be animals with human traits, it can be anything with human traits.


----------



## Krazoa (Apr 30, 2009)

You can't forget Furcadia ^^ www.furcadia.com i'm pretty sure they are furries =3


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 30, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> Anthropomorphism doesn't even have to be animals with human traits, it can be anything with human traits.



We're in a furry board tho, where anthro is strictly limited to animals with human traits.

DAMNIT, Hank is not a furry! Fucking freaks just want to have an excuse to see porn of him! Hellboy isn't a furry! Demons aren't furries!


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 1, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> We're in a furry board tho, where anthro is strictly limited to animals with human traits.
> 
> DAMNIT, Hank is not a furry! Fucking freaks just want to have an excuse to see porn of him! Hellboy isn't a furry! Demons aren't furries!


 
Blanka isn't a furry aswell.


----------



## Panzermanathod (May 1, 2009)

Nightcrawler is a furry.

Wolverine is a closet furry.

Sabertooth is a fursuiter.


----------



## Ashkihyena (May 1, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> We're in a furry board tho, where anthro is strictly limited to animals with human traits.
> 
> DAMNIT, Hank is not a furry! Fucking freaks just want to have an excuse to see porn of him! Hellboy isn't a furry! Demons aren't furries!



Uh, I wouldn't say that though, people would probably disagree, the first part of the quote, the latter part I agree with.

It hasn't come out yet, but the Magician's Quest: Mysterious Times which looks to be a cross of Animal Crossing and Harry Potter of all things has them.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 1, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> Nightcrawler is a furry.


 Furry=/=Beast


Panzermanathod said:


> Wolverine is a closet furry.


 Furry=/=Bara


Panzermanathod said:


> Sabertooth is a fursuiter.


 Wut?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 1, 2009)

WTF

Nightcrawler is part DEMON, not a furry.


----------



## Daniel Kay (May 4, 2009)

Already mentioned Scaler but it wasnt added to the main list... it's a barely known game but it exists


----------



## Norspe (May 5, 2009)

I play an MMORPG called Dofus which contains 2 classes known as Ecaflip (anthro cats) and Pandawa (anthro pandas). There is also the Osamodas class, which have devilish like tails, but they aren't exactly furry. It's rather fun, and you can play for free, but it's very limited to what you can do without a subscription.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 5, 2009)

Wow, looks generic.


----------



## Twylyght (May 5, 2009)

Dog's Life for the ps2, Parappa the Rapper 1 & 2 and Um-Jamma Lammy.


----------



## Rami (May 9, 2009)

I'm not sure if it has been said, but I think that there's a dragon character that you can play as in Ar Tonelico 2: Melody of Metafalica that I don't know the name of.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 9, 2009)

Dog's Life aint have furries


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 10, 2009)

Castlevania: Circle of the Moon has furries. >_>


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 14, 2009)

...that you kill anyway.

Also, fuck these people. Were<animal> =/= anthro!


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 14, 2009)

But that's the whole point! 

But what about Jon Talbain?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 14, 2009)

I'm confuzzled

Any pics of them?


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 14, 2009)




----------



## Ozriel (May 14, 2009)

I have an Idea, let's make a Furry game. 
We'll put lotsa yiff into it and give it an "E" rating!!!

The Main character would be a fox with super-orgasm-cum-yiff powers who has to stop the organization HYOOMAN because they want to take the Ancient "Yiff" power away from the planet.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 15, 2009)

Just as I thought, it's them.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 15, 2009)

GG WO, They are not were____. >(


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 15, 2009)

Um, I know for sure it was them.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 16, 2009)

Well looks like you don't, Because their names are "Fox Archer" and "Hyena".

Not Were______.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 17, 2009)

Um I'm pretty sure they're furries, based on Robin Hood in fact.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 17, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Um I'm pretty sure they're furries, based on Robin Hood in fact.


Obviously they're based on Robin Hood.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (May 18, 2009)

Super Robot Taisen OG Saga: Endless Frontier is filled with them.

Lee Ly the vice captain.
Shirou the merchant.
Rubor Cucullus the Wolf King.
Katze Kotolnos the leader of Dunopolis.
Koma the catgirl merchant.
Dokugozu and Dokumezu, Saya's minions.

Also if fish anthros count,
Bonny Maximod, first mate of Sirena Pirates.


----------



## Beta Link (May 18, 2009)

The F-Zero series at least has an anthro wolf named Leon. I'm not sure if there are any more, I don't really play those games much. :/


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 18, 2009)

Lugaru hasn't been mentioned yet, does that count as fury? And in that case, also count in Overgrowth, once it's released, that is...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 19, 2009)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> Super Robot Taisen OG Saga: Endless Frontier is filled with them.
> 
> Lee Ly the vice captain.
> Shirou the merchant.
> ...



Quiet you, none of them are playable.

It's a fanservice game... meaning boobs only... well at least Lee has manboobs.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 19, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> It's a fanservice game... meaning boobs only... well at least Lee has manboobs.


 
 But don't you want that?

:O


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 19, 2009)

Needs moar fanart


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 19, 2009)

WE WILL NEVER KNOW.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (May 19, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Quiet you, none of them are playable.
> 
> It's a fanservice game... meaning boobs only... well at least Lee has manboobs.




Hush you, does it really matter?

Also how is this fanservice to those who don't like boobs?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 20, 2009)

Um no. The term "fanservice" literally just means boobs.

But hey, there's Wolf fanart out there that caters to man-boob-ness.






Sorta.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 20, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Um no. The term "fanservice" literally just means boobs.
> 
> But hey, there's Wolf fanart out there that caters to man-boob-ness.
> 
> ...


Obv, I was making fun of Lee at how he doesn't show his nipples.

Wouldn't Wolf behead Fox and Krystal for doing that to him?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 20, 2009)

His arms are covering his nipples... that, or he's twisting them. :O

And no. He's gay, remember?


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 20, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> His arms are covering his nipples... that, or he's twisting them. :O
> 
> And no. He's gay, remember?


Wouldn't he scream about how it feels so good?

with Mr. Caruso?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 20, 2009)

It's Caroso/Caluroso. Caruso doesn't exist. <_<

And he's the closet type.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 20, 2009)

Oh Lawl, So they DID made a typo.

No, Fox is the closet type, Not Panther.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 20, 2009)

I was referring to Wolf being a closet.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 20, 2009)

Heh, He's more of a hot blooded fag.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 20, 2009)

One of the better ones.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 20, 2009)

Well, Of course it's one of the better ones.


----------



## Draco122 (May 20, 2009)

WolfTeam, Freeware MMOFPS that allows you to play as soldiers with a werewolf like ability in place of a combat knife. Plays similar to counter strike.

I like the Human vs Wolf Game mode the best tho.

http://wolfteam.softnyx.net/


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 21, 2009)

Yay more Wolfaggotry!


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 21, 2009)

Oh lawl, Wolf x Fox.


----------



## humbird0 (May 21, 2009)

Here's an obscure one nobody's heard of:

Spyfox

It's an old computer game with a couple sequels.
Pretty good, actually.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 21, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Oh lawl, Wolf x Fox.



Wolf can also be the "Doggy Kruger".


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 21, 2009)

....Please don't do that ever again, Please.

Also, Wolf X Panther is better.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 21, 2009)

I prefer Falco x Panther :O

And i mentioned that because for some odd reason Japanese artists also depict him on both sides of the spectrum.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (May 21, 2009)

Did anyone get Klonoa? The collar costume makes his yiffy dudely beastlyness radiant.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 21, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I prefer Falco x Panther :O
> 
> And i mentioned that because for some odd reason Japanese artists also depict him on both sides of the spectrum.


 But Falco has Katt.

Hemo?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 21, 2009)

Nope. Just search Wolf in pixiv.



Eerie Silverfox said:


> Did anyone get Klonoa? The collar costume makes his yiffy dudely beastlyness radiant.



Ewww Wii Klonoa. Go play the better PSX version - the levels aren't gimped to be easier and the environment is a lot better.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 22, 2009)

Maybe later?

What do you think of Fox X Bill?


----------



## Panzermanathod (May 22, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Ewww Wii Klonoa. Go play the better PSX version - the levels aren't gimped to be easier and the environment is a lot better.



I can be rather forgiving when it comes to character redesigns. I liked most of the new Crash Bandicoot ones.

But why did they TAKE AWAY HIS EARS!?!?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 22, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Maybe later?
> 
> What do you think of Fox X Bill?



Meh. Don't like it. If you're gonna get a fag, get the badass fag.



Panzermanathod said:


> I can be rather forgiving when it comes to character redesigns. I liked most of the new Crash Bandicoot ones.
> 
> But why did they TAKE AWAY HIS EARS!?!?



I'm not even talking about the character designs.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 22, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Meh. Don't like it. If you're gonna get a fag, get the badass fag.




Fox X Wolf doesn't make any sense at all.

Like what the fuck, Like Fox X Wolf fan fics are retarded, Example: "Wolf, Who started out icky and pissy about everything, but a certain selfless action opens his heart, and suddenly Whitney Houston is singing and are looking all mushy with "AND I---EE---I WILL ALWAYS LOVE YOU-OOUU!" in the background" 

And aside from that the mother fucking fandom made Fox X Wolf, And that itself is awfull.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 22, 2009)

WTF, what fanfics are you reading? The one I see are those that involve Fox becoming Wolf's bitch.


----------



## Panzermanathod (May 22, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I'm not even talking about the character designs.



Sorry, I was out of line.

But I can say that the PSX one was alright. Enjoyable enough.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 22, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> WTF, what fanfics are you reading? The one I see are those that involve Fox becoming Wolf's bitch.


 I was using that as a example, Although it's much better then Fox becoming Wolf's bitch. Because its generic, Old and Dumb


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (May 22, 2009)

Take this to your PM's guys.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 23, 2009)

I've seen better where Wolf actually develops character. <_<


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 23, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I've seen better where Wolf actually develops character. <_<


Show it to me.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 23, 2009)

Eh, too lazy. Just look for it in Star Fox section in FF.net, although I suggest looking for Wolf in Fox's Clothing.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 23, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Eh, too lazy. Just look for it in Star Fox section in FF.net, although I suggest looking for Wolf in Fox's Clothing.


 Sorry, I don't hate myself enough to do it.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 23, 2009)

Well you should hate yourself more.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 23, 2009)

No, Thank you.

I rather make a Wolf X Panther story then read shit.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 23, 2009)

But Panther is straight! D:


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 23, 2009)

It's not like you care if he is.

Also Panther like to manipulate Wolf.


----------



## Beta Link (May 23, 2009)

humbird0 said:


> Here's an obscure one nobody's heard of:
> 
> Spyfox
> 
> ...


Jesus Christ, I actually used to play that when I was a kid. In fact, I probably have one of 'em around here somewhere. I wouldn't consider that "Furry" though. Anthro, not Furry.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 24, 2009)

No one mentions Claw?

Also, lol how could Panther manipulate Wolf <_<


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 24, 2009)

That's a secret!

What do you think of Kao niao ma muang?


----------



## Kirbizard (May 24, 2009)

Laze said:


> He's hardly anthropomorphic; he's just a dog with a cannon strapped to his back donning rocket boots.



This sounds epic both in and out of context. <(^____^)>



Perverted Impact said:


> Well looks like you don't, Because their names are "Fox Archer" and "Hyena".
> 
> Not Were______.


What about the werewolves in that game? >:c



Twylyght said:


> Earthworm Jim.  He had a sidekick named Peter Puppy.  Some of his enemies was Evil the Cat, Psy-crow, Bob the killer Goldfish, and professor monkey-for-a-head lol.  That was a fun game.


YOU ARE THE GREATEST PERSON IN THIS THREAD AND I LOVE YOU. O:


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 24, 2009)

Kirbizard said:


> What about the werewolves in that game? >:c


 Why do you care?


----------



## Kirbizard (May 24, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Why do you care?


I don't, I just wanted to say something. c:


----------



## Kanye East (Jun 22, 2009)

Punky Skunk for PS1

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punky_Skunk

If you really, _really_, want to play it go ahead. I don't think I'll ever pick it up again o.o Not that great.


----------



## Torinir (Jun 23, 2009)

The Last Remnant (PC/XBox 360)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQ8V5IQZ7GE is a win move.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jun 23, 2009)

Torinir said:


> The Last Remnant (PC/XBox 360)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQ8V5IQZ7GE is a win move.



I have it on the 360, but unless you install it to the Hard drive, the game crashes at every fifth or so loading screen, which makes it a pain to play. <(>_o)^


----------



## Torinir (Jun 23, 2009)

Mine's Steam install. Doesn't crash unless I minimize the game.


----------



## John_Mancer (Jun 28, 2009)

Albion. It was a great RPG with a really engaging story, if a little too hard for me. Although you can probably debate if the Iskai race are furry or not, I really liked how much depth was put into thier culture and history.

_Also: Hi, first post_, please don't hurt me.


----------



## Cronus616 (Jun 28, 2009)

Torinir said:


> The Last Remnant (PC/XBox 360)



I'm too lazy and tired now to check, so I'll take you're word for it.



John_Mancer said:


> Albion. It was a great RPG with a really engaging story, if a little too hard for me. Although you can probably debate if the Iskai race are furry or not, I really liked how much depth was put into thier culture and history.
> 
> _Also: Hi, first post_, please don't hurt me.



Haha, of course not ;3
Welcome ^^


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 28, 2009)

Castlevania: Legacy of Darkness


----------



## Q-Lok (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm surprised to discover that I actually know any of these that you guys don't, but:
-Alien Soldier (Genesis)
Platforming shooter game in which you play as more or less an anthro eagle.  Odd game, but it _does_ feature a furry.
-Space Station Silicon Valley (N64)
3D action game, very cartoony, in which you play as the microchip brain of an android trying to solve the mystery of what happened to the space station.  As it turns out, the station was entirely taken over by the robotic animals that were originally part of a theme park on board, and your microchip character has to damage and then take control of all the various (and frankly bizarre) animals that inhabit the station.

I'm certain I have more of these, but I'm on vacation and can't really go check which of my collection qualify.


----------



## Northern_Wind (Jul 1, 2009)

"Monster Hunter Freedom 2" for the PSP. You've got some sort of anthromorphic cat creatures there. You can't play as one of them (I think), but they can talk, and you can interact with them. 
Final Fantasy: Crystal Chronicles: Echoes of Time for the DS/Wii. Even though they are not fully anthromorphic, some of the characters have cat tails and ears. I don't know if that counts, but still, it's worth mentoning.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jul 1, 2009)

John_Mancer said:


> Albion. It was a great RPG with a really engaging story, if a little too hard for me. Although you can probably debate if the Iskai race are furry or not, I really liked how much depth was put into thier culture and history.
> 
> _Also: Hi, first post_, please don't hurt me.



I watched part of that, Kikosa's LP and yes, I think that the Iskai could probably be counted as furry/anthro and such.


----------



## Vinzin (Jul 9, 2009)

Only one that I've played recently would be the Ratchet & Clank games.



Northern_Wind said:


> "Monster Hunter Freedom 2" for the PSP. You've got some sort of anthromorphic cat creatures there. You can't play as one of them (I think), but they can talk, and you can interact with them.



You can also now enlist the aid of some of them to fight along side you should you do solo missions on the latest one.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 9, 2009)

I wonder if Scribblenauts has furries... :>


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Jul 9, 2009)

daREALnakkers said:


> Punky Skunk for PS1
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punky_Skunk
> 
> If you really, _really_, want to play it go ahead. I don't think I'll ever pick it up again o.o Not that great.



Not after reading that article I won't D:


----------



## ToddTheFox (Jul 11, 2009)

Klonoa!


----------



## aerowolfpuppy (Jul 13, 2009)

i don't know if its been said or if it (or they) count:  Black & White..........   Klona......... Conker Live & Reloaded (xbox ver. of Conker's Bad Fur Day)...... Shining Tears....   TimeSplitters (?)........ Disgaea (?)....... and i think thats it.....-.-


----------



## aerowolfpuppy (Jul 13, 2009)

nvm klonoa it has --


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jul 13, 2009)

Golden Ax 3 had a feline character


----------



## Carenath (Jul 13, 2009)

Seastalker said:


> Istaria


I was wondering if someone else was going to mention this one.

Formerly called Horizons, Empire of Istaria.. playable races include:
Dragons (Quadrupedal Westerns <3)
Anthro Lizards
Anthro Cats


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 14, 2009)

Any GOOD games with furries?


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jul 14, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Any GOOD games with furries?



Thats clearly an opinion


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 14, 2009)

No it isn't.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 15, 2009)

WTF, Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess is NOT a furry game, Good god.


----------



## gray_foxor (Jul 15, 2009)

Tail Concerto for PS1.

Don't buy it, I did, utter shit.

But if you're only getting it for the furry, go ahead.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 15, 2009)

Wut?

TC is good.


----------



## Nekofurawa (Jul 20, 2009)

Kajet? THE Kajet??? *THE* KAJET?!!!

DDR has the Zukin fursuiters: Bunny, frog, cat and bat.
And PaRappa the Rapper and Um Jammer Lammy. Yoko is one evil bug. I dun liek her......


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 21, 2009)

Does a dog with a jacket on count? If so, Resonance of Fate. Not out yet or anything, but I guess I could just throw this in there with the rest if you didn't see it already.

Here's the screenshot if you're at all interested.


----------



## djdylan13 (Jul 23, 2009)

wolf team is iffie do crazy fast and strong werewolves with glowing eyes count?...


----------



## Dark_Black_Wolf (Jul 23, 2009)

F-Zero GX - has a furry cat named Leon in it (he looks as though he was purposely made that way).


----------



## Project_X (Aug 14, 2009)

...MUGEN anyone? -_-
Just add furry characters only...


----------



## Wildside (Aug 14, 2009)

For Online Games, there is Rumble Fighter. You can be a sheep, werecow/werebull, and a werewolf. 


I'm a werewolf in that game. d:


----------



## Project_X (Aug 14, 2009)

Wildside said:


> For Online Games, there is Rumble Fighter. You can be a sheep, werecow/werebull, and a werewolf.
> 
> 
> I'm a werewolf in that game. d:



Haha...sheep. x3


----------



## Wildside (Aug 14, 2009)

Project_X said:


> Haha...sheep. x3



Don't mock the sheep, the sheep is actually quite deadly!


----------



## Project_X (Aug 14, 2009)

Wildside said:


> Don't mock the sheep, the sheep is actually quite deadly!



Well the 1st two in the screenshots are unfair....especially the 1st one.


----------



## Wildside (Aug 14, 2009)

Project_X said:


> Well the 1st two in the screenshots are unfair....especially the 1st one.



Because it's such a rarely used power, not many people can counter it effectively. I'm sure the first thing you think when fighting a sheep is "olololol, easy wi--" then you get headbutted by said sheep off the stage. D: 


It's even more annoying if you're a big intimidating wolf user, and then get killed by a...CUDDLY SHEEP. 

*mumbles profanities*


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 15, 2009)

Hahahahah Mugen. What crap.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 18, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Hahahahah Mugen. What crap.


Kuromaru would like a word with you.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 18, 2009)

Well yeah there are exceptions, but generally...


----------



## LittleFur (Aug 21, 2009)

Hmmm, don't forget about SecondLife. Lots of Furries in that game.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 21, 2009)

LittleFur said:


> Hmmm, don't forget about SecondLife. Lots of Furries in that game.


ffffffffff.




Second Life is a fucking chat room.




Goddamn.


----------



## Dog Butterfly (Aug 21, 2009)

Shining Force Feather (DS) It is such a pretty game!

It's in the Shining force series, but in some time period where jin shows up.


----------



## Lazydabear (Aug 21, 2009)

Bloody Roar 1-4


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 22, 2009)

Dog Butterfly said:


> Shining Force Feather (DS) It is such a pretty game!
> 
> It's in the Shining force series, but in some time period where jin shows up.



It's crap though. Too generic. just get SF3.


----------



## Keshiji (Aug 24, 2009)

Heroes of Newerth <----- Online game


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 25, 2009)

So it's DotA but in a different skin?


----------



## Dark_Black_Wolf (Aug 25, 2009)

There's the Deer Avenger series. Where you play as a deer who hunts humans.
And also Klonoa.


----------



## Twylyght (Aug 26, 2009)

Impossamole for the TurboGrafx-16.


----------



## Hiro-chimera (Aug 27, 2009)

Mother/Earthbound 0
Nintens dog. And the Crow.
There are many more see for yourself.


----------



## BassMan (Aug 28, 2009)

In the WWE SmackDown vs. RAW games, I've been able to create furry characters


----------



## Keshiji (Sep 1, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> So it's DotA but in a different skin?



In general, yes. But I think it'll grow into something bigger compared to what DotA is at the moment.


----------



## Atlantis_Orca (Sep 6, 2009)

Not quite sure if it counts but you can in the sims 2.

You would have to look for downloads like modthesims but you can get furries in the sims.I've seen a video or too on youtube.


----------



## Dogwolfe (Sep 10, 2009)

When Guild Wars 2 (MMO, Much like WoW) comes out (No release date currently set.) There'll be the Charr as a playable race. (Basically Lions with swords, Google the words "Charr" and "Guild Wars")


----------



## RoqsWolf (Sep 11, 2009)

It's Neo Steam , not Neo St*r*eam. speaking of which,I havn't checked the game out in awile. Any people here that play it want me to play it?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah, Neo Steam is good.


----------



## Bobmuffins (Sep 20, 2009)

Ehh, it's debatable if Cross Edge deserves to be on this list, since one of the characters IS defenitly a furry, but... It's Felecia from Darkstalkers, which is already up here. Do what you will with that information.

No, I didn't look through this thread to see if that's already been mentioned; sorry if it was.


----------



## WhiteNightingale (Sep 21, 2009)

the Sly series was epic


----------



## Aleister The Wolf (Sep 22, 2009)

I dunno if World of warcraft counts... The worgen (werewolves) are gonna be playable...


----------



## SpartaDog (Sep 22, 2009)

Sphinx and the Cursed Mummy, sort of.... Sphinx was more humanlike, but had a lion tail. Although, Horus had the traditional hawk's head, so I'd definitely say that counts.

Also I saw Twilight Princess on the list, and I'm assuming that's because of the Zoras. Well, they were in Majora's Mask and a few other Zelda games too. And in Zelda: Windwaker, there was a race of bird people called the Rito.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 23, 2009)

I thought they listed TP because of Midna... for fuck's sake Midna is an IMP, not a FURRY.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 23, 2009)

How about Jade Empire? There's a part with a bunch of female fox anthros and you can turn into a horse, toad or rat demon with a spell.

Edit: You know, I think I actually said that before, but the post must have been deleted when the forums fucked up a few months back.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 23, 2009)

You know what FAF?

This topic is terrible.


Can anyone lock this poor excuse of a topic?


----------



## Dark_Black_Wolf (Oct 5, 2009)

There's also Ty the Tasmanian Tiger and Scaler that I just found out about.
And also, Zelda: Twilight Princess is in the list because animals with human minds or can talk can be considered furry. Okami can also be classified under this.


----------



## Marticus (Oct 6, 2009)

Peggle!


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 9, 2009)

The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess. Wolf Link...such a cool wolf. XD If one was to give him some color to the name, it'd be Green Wolf (Link).


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm not sure about this but would Ratchet and Clank games be furry or not


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 9, 2009)

Ratchet can be considered a furry, right? Only checked out on of the games, don't own any of them. Didn't entertain me enough. >.>


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 9, 2009)

Will the way I see it Ratchet is a cat or something like a cat, he exhibits human intelligence, facial expressions, the ability to speak, walk on two legs, and wear clothes. So is that not furry or what?


----------



## Cronus616 (Oct 9, 2009)

TheNewfie said:


> Will the way I see it Ratchet is a cat or something like a *cat*, he exhibits human intelligence, facial expressions, the ability to speak, *walk on two legs*, and wear clothes. So is that not furry or what?



He's furry


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 10, 2009)

Dark_Black_Wolf said:


> And also, Zelda: Twilight Princess is in the list because animals with human minds or can talk can be considered furry.


 What?


----------



## Buccura (Oct 10, 2009)

Oi vey, how could you forget the Wing Commander series. For most the series the enemies are anthromorphic cats called Kilrathi.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 10, 2009)

Well it depends on the series. Some look like felines, some look like a hairy mountain man.


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Oct 10, 2009)

does mia from .hack
count?


----------



## Kirizaki (Oct 10, 2009)

Add in Champions Online. You can make lots of stuff in that. XD and it's much higher than City of Villains/Heroes on how much you can do.


----------



## Dark_Black_Wolf (Oct 14, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> What?


It's easy to understand
Furry = anthro animals
anthropomorphism = giving human traits to something not human (it isn't just restricted to body shape)
Giving a human-like mind to an animal makes it anthro


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 14, 2009)

There are no furries in video-games.

Anthro-animal characters maybe, but certainly no furries. That implies that games were made for the furry fandom, when they are not.

Leave my video games alone, ye furfags!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 14, 2009)

Dark_Black_Wolf said:


> Giving a human-like mind to an animal makes it anthro


So your saying my dog is a anthro now?


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 22, 2009)

Bloody Roar.....now that was a anthro game. I have all 4. MAKE ANOTHER ONE NOW!


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 22, 2009)

Ruff trigger this one is furry/anthro fur sure 

here's a pic of the CD cover or what ever its caled
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/b/bd/Ruff_Trigger.jpg


----------



## GrinningWolfie (Oct 26, 2009)

While the characters available in the online game HolyBeast aren't anthropomorphic, you get to play as a person who changes into a dragon, a bull, a husky, a tiger, a bird, or a monkey.  Plus when you are in human form you still feature some of your animal characteristics (dragons have horns and little arm fin things, bulls have horns/tail, birds have their full wingspan, huskies have cute little ears.) It can be so addicting!  There are even packs specifically for furries.  Check it out:

http://hb.getamped.com/guide/clan.html

Best part is that it's free!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 29, 2009)

So they're shitty kemonomimis.

VOID


----------



## NotSpy (Nov 3, 2009)

Earth Eternal, a new MMORPG in open beta that was made playable just recently.

More like open alpha to me, though... but it's still pretty fun.

http://www.eartheternal.com/


----------



## Origamigryphon (Nov 3, 2009)

NotSpy said:


> Earth Eternal, a new MMORPG in open beta that was made playable just recently.
> 
> More like open alpha to me, though... but it's still pretty fun.
> 
> http://www.eartheternal.com/


 
Boo, you beat me to it. XD I just signed up recently, though I haven't started playing yet. Mmm, birds. <3


----------



## Farelle (Nov 8, 2009)

what about Oblivion? forgot to mention that earlier games "called Elder scrolls" have them too^^
Its a roleplay game where you can play a anthro tiger/lion based race and another kind of reptile race and i think its pretty nice^^

and then there is Neverwinternights 2
not really much in there....but atleast some human kinds with horns and a tail and some blackskinned humans that are near to some reptiles...well the interesting thing on this game is, that you can, if experienced with 3dsmax, create your own races and such^^



and you didnt mention about WOW, that there is soon a werewolf race and druids can shapeshift into cat, bear, cheetah, some kind of water creature and a human owl form.

(last thing made me play a nightelf druid mainly running around as cat^^)


then there is the game "Eye of the Dragon" where you play a dragon itself , where you can choose from different elementar dragons, its quite funny^^"


----------



## Project_X (Nov 9, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> Bloody Roar.....now that was a anthro game. I have all 4. MAKE ANOTHER ONE NOW!



There are several spin-offs. Go find 'em. >m>


----------



## were the wolf reigns (Nov 14, 2009)

Farelle said:


> what about Oblivion? forgot to mention that earlier games "called Elder scrolls" have them too^^
> Its a roleplay game where you can play a anthro tiger/lion based race and another kind of reptile race and i think its pretty nice^^


 this, and fire emblem the rising dawn or some title like that has people who turn into wolves, lions, and dragons too, now WOW cataclysm has those worgens now so I guess they count too, a game for the NES called werewolf: the last warrior, oh and ratchet from ratchet and clank is a lynax just fyi


----------



## Toonix (Nov 20, 2009)

Zelda: Majora's mask. You get to play as a Zora, and that's kind of a type of fish.
Also Giants: Citizen Kabuto, but you play as some uber-monster there so I don't think that counts.
And Black&White. But then that's only your creature.


----------



## Atrak (Nov 23, 2009)

I think I've found a furry game...having trouble installing their player, Sparkplayer, but with their troubleshooting guide, I'm finding answers to all these problems.

http://www.eartheternal.com/

They have no humans, dwarves, or any of those other generic fantasy races we all know  . Still installing the player, but it looks like pretty much all of the 22 races are anthros ^^ .

It's a browser-based mmo, although you do have to install their own player for it.

Edit:

Oh yeah, definitely furry  . You can be male or female, and they have fox, wolf, owl, bovine, frog, tree, and many more ^^ .


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 24, 2009)

Neosteam has Lupines and Tarunes. :3


----------



## Winkuru (Nov 24, 2009)

Well there is plain full of half naked spirit foxes on jade empire but you dont get to play as one. 

http://jade.bioware.com/characters/images/profile_foxspirit_main_190x413.jpg


----------



## slycooper777 (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't think anybody's mentioned Overgrowth: http://www.wolfire.com/overgrowth

It's the successor to Lugaru.  It's currently in alpha right now but on their blog you can see some of the characters and the graphics work they're doing - it looks incredible.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 24, 2009)

SimAnimals for NDSi.
All Crash games.
Spyro.
Looney Tunes Laugh Factory for NDSi.
Tiny Toons Adventures Wacky Stackers for GBA.


----------



## Renegade Kangaroo (Nov 25, 2009)

(Not sure if anyone has mentioned this yet), But if you happen to have an iphone/ipod touch there is a game called "Inherit the earth" Its a port of an old PC game that has a cast of all furs. I just picked it up and its not bad at all, I'm actually getting in to it XD.


----------



## Fructus (Nov 27, 2009)

I can't think of any game with furries playable except the crash series, there's Gex but his a scaly.


----------



## Typh (Dec 22, 2009)

A late reply. but In reguards to EQ2 (Everquest 2) They also have the Sarnak, which are dragon-like people. Not a furry, so to speak, more liek a scaly or something.


----------



## Hierientzal (Dec 25, 2009)

Did someone say Chrono Cross?

Because they have an entire race of people dangerously similar to furries called demi-humans. You also get a dog one in your party in the beginning, the main character switches bodies with a cat one in the middle, after that you can do this arena match a couple times to get a rabbit girl. But later the main character gets a new body.


----------



## Plantar (Dec 25, 2009)

Bloody Roar is full of them once they transform.


----------



## Beta_7x (Dec 26, 2009)

Here's my list of games lol

Fallout 3
Borderlands
Counter Strike: Source
Killing Floor
Team Fortress 2
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
Starcraft: Brood War
Diablo 2: Lord of Destruction
World of Warcraft
Warcraft 3: The Frozen Throne
Halo (all except Halo Wars >..>)
F.E.A.R., Extraction Point, Perseus Mandate
F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin
Dead Space
Silent Hill
Garry's Mod
Defiance Alliance 2
Command and Conquer (C&C From now on)
C&C Covert Ops
C&C Red Alert
C&C Red Alert Aftermath
C&C Red Alert The other expansion lol
C&C Tiberium Sun
C&C Tiberium Sun: Fire Storm
C&C Renegade
C&C Red Alert 2
C&C Red Alert 2: Yuri's Revenge
C&C 3 
C&C 3: Kane's Wrath
C&C Red Alert 3
Sid Meier's Civilization 4
Sid Meier's Civilization 4: Beyond the Sword

That's about it lol


----------



## Axelfox (Jan 2, 2010)

I know Earth Eternal is also a game with furry characters.


----------



## Altamont (Jan 2, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> I know Earth Eternal is also a game with furry characters.



Yeah, it's a free to play browser MMO in the vein of Runescape. Decent graphics, nice depth, and it's actually really fun. Plus, there's literally dozens of different furry races once can play as. 

I'm a wolf, of course


----------



## KokoroTheDragon (Jan 2, 2010)

Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess is not the only Zelda game with a animal-like character playing a major role in it.
In Spirit Tracks the rabbit-loving man is wearing a fur suit like a bunny.
Read this wiki entry for more info.
http://zelda.wikia.com/wiki/Rabbit-loving_Man


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 2, 2010)

Midna isn't a furry. You're a retard if you think that an imp is a furry.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 2, 2010)

KokoroTheDragon said:


> Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess is not the only Zelda game with a animal-like character playing a major role in it.
> In Spirit Tracks the rabbit-loving man is wearing a fur suit like a bunny.
> Read this wiki entry for more info.
> http://zelda.wikia.com/wiki/Rabbit-loving_Man


BRB, Weepn'.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jan 3, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Midna isn't a furry. You're a retard if you think that an imp is a furry.


Actually, the first thing I thought of was Wolf Link, Midna didn't even cross my mind. :V

At least Wolf Link actually has fur, so that's at least slightly more excusable, even though he's still not either way. :c


----------



## spectrechino (Jan 4, 2010)

WoW also has druids, not just tauren...and soon their getting worgen (werewolfish things)


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 4, 2010)

You should be shot for mentioning WoW. :<



Kirbizard said:


> Actually, the first thing I thought of was Wolf Link, Midna didn't even cross my mind. :V
> 
> At least Wolf Link actually has fur, so that's at least slightly more excusable, even though he's still not either way. :c



My bad. It's just back then Midna was associated with furry even though she barely had anything involving furry.

With that said - Wolf Link's not a furry and is an abomination.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 4, 2010)

What about the Super Smash Bros Series?
64: Has Fox McCloud (anthro fox), Donkey Kong (gorila?), I don't know whether Pikachu and Yoshi count.
Melee: Has Fox McCloud, Falco Lombardi (anthro falcon?), Donkey Kong, I don't know wether Pikachu, Yoshi, Pichu and Bowser count.
Brawl: Has Fox McCloud, Falco Lombardi, Donkey Kong, Diddy Kong (monkey), King DeDeDe (penguin), Wolf O'Donnel (do I really have to tell you what he is?), Sonic (hedgehog), I don't know whether Lucario, Pikachu, Bowser and Yoshi count.

Oh! Pokemon is included in the list, so they count.


----------



## X (Jan 4, 2010)

i hear shooting at them with flaming arrows or cannons is quite a fun game and popular in many countries.

/shitpost


----------



## FoxyAreku (Jan 4, 2010)

X said:


> i hear shooting at them with flaming arrows or cannons is quite a fun game and popular in many countries.
> 
> /shitpost




He's talking about video games.


----------



## X (Jan 4, 2010)

FoxyAreku said:


> He's talking about video games.



i put /shitpost at the bottom for a reason.

im just screwing around.


----------



## FoxyAreku (Jan 4, 2010)

That was edited in after I responded, but I figured you were anyway.

In other news, I like your icon.


----------



## X (Jan 4, 2010)

FoxyAreku said:


> That was edited in after I responded


actually it was there, just in a light font (highlight my post that you quoted and check for yourself)



FoxyAreku said:


> In other news, I like your icon.



thanks.


----------



## Twylyght (Jan 5, 2010)

The Stranger from Oddworld: Stranger's Wrath. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qh5QQeBA_Xg&feature=related

I'm not sure if he counts or not.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 5, 2010)

Next time if there's a hairy character we'll call him a furry.


----------



## Twylyght (Jan 6, 2010)

lol sure


----------



## Jafoob (Jan 8, 2010)

for those of you that have played Okami...
Is it worth a buy or a rental? It would be for Wii


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 8, 2010)

spectrechino said:


> WoW also has druids, not just tauren...and soon their getting worgen (werewolfish things)



-gonk face-


----------



## OkamiOni (Jan 9, 2010)

Chrono Cross


----------



## WolfTailz (Jan 9, 2010)

online: Baloono on omgpop.com

You play as monkeys


----------



## Yume Shi (Jan 9, 2010)

Online: Perfect World
There is a race that is set around animals. Guys are tigers or bears (not too sure, been a while since I played it) and girls are foxes o.o


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 9, 2010)

ITT: WolfoxOkamichan goes on yet another bitching spree regarding shit nobody cares about.

On topic: Isn't the entire premise of the Monster games(or is there only one?) that the characters are all furry?

And does EVO: Search for Eden count? You play as a fish and evolve into an amphibian, then a reptile, then something else (never got past the reptile stage), so...

Dark Cloud 2's heroine can turn into various monsters, but the furriness of that is even more debatable than the usual "catgirl != furry" bullshit (which is perpetuated solely by people who would rather fuck cats than humans anyway).

Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne lets you control demons in battle, of which at least some are furry enough to...uh...have fur.

There's also Neo Steam, but it sucks horribly, even for a mumorpuger. Avoid at all costs.

Oh, and how about SuperTux? You play as a penguin. Or Disgaea, for that matter, dood.

And a lot of stuff at http://www.orisinal.com/, if flash games count.

Somebody should really update the OP >_>



Jafoob said:


> for those of you that have played Okami...
> Is it worth a buy or a rental? It would be for Wii


The general consensus seems to be that the PS2 version is vastly superior in terms of playability and controls. I'm not sure which one has better graphics, effects, or load times, though I seem to recall there being a difference there too, but since playing a game with unbelievably bad controls is only slightly more enjoyable than anal training with a 3' sandpaper dildo, I'll say "probably not" to this.



Kilmore said:


> Here's my list of games lol
> 
> Fallout 3
> Borderlands
> ...


None of those games actually have furry characters in them* lol
You're fucking retarded lol
Die in a fire lol

* If mods count you could pretty much list every PC game ever made here. Presumably not what the OP's looking for :V


----------



## Hyouhoshi (Jan 9, 2010)

Yume Shi said:


> Online: Perfect World
> There is a race that is set around animals. Guys are tigers or bears (not too sure, been a while since I played it) and girls are foxes o.o



Untamed (male) can be lions, tigers, wolves or pandas.  Female Untamed have ears and tails.

It's a pretty cool game.  If you play, friend Rianan or Kraino on Sanctuary server.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 9, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> ITT: WolfoxOkamichan goes on yet another bitching spree regarding shit nobody cares about.



Wewt?

Fine, I'll say that R Type has furries too because it has vague humanoid... fetuses.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jan 9, 2010)

Jafoob said:


> for those of you that have played Okami...
> Is it worth a buy or a rental? It would be for Wii


I'd say consider buying. If you've already played the PS2 version, you may experience issues with the controls being laggy, but if not you won't notice any problem so long as you take your time.


----------



## Arvedis (Jan 24, 2010)

Earth Eternal, dunno if it's been mentioned but thats almost a purely furry game


----------



## Cronus616 (Feb 13, 2010)

I added all the games posted that I felt like adding to the list.
Didn't double-check any of them, so you guys better be accurate.


----------



## Willow (Feb 15, 2010)

Blinx series 

Soulcalibur: Lizardman

Nintendogs (does that count??)

Kingdom Hearts counts...Disney characters and moogles...

I'm surprised Klonoa isn't up here


----------



## Dima (Feb 19, 2010)

lugaru
sword of jade


----------



## MitchZer0 (Feb 19, 2010)

Furcadia

Other then that, I have nothing much to say that hasn't been said


----------



## Onewing (Feb 21, 2010)

Wonder Boy III: The Dragon's Trap
I had the Master System version as a kid, I think there's a few variations to the title.


----------



## Kirbizard (Feb 21, 2010)

Onewing said:


> Wonder Boy III: The Dragon's Trap
> I had the Master System version as a kid, I think there's a few variations to the title.



OH YES. THIS THIS THIS.

I loved this game, I had it back on the Master System also and downloaded it when it was released on the Virtual Console as Dragon's Curse. You can get both the Turbografx and Master System versions on the Virtual Console, Dragon's Curse has better graphics and sound, but Wonder Boy III: The Dragon's Trap costs less and is quite nostalgic, if you're into that sort of thing it's really your choice which you download. The gameplay feels little outdated now, but it still works well and I'd still recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Lucedo (Mar 2, 2010)

Don't forget about BattleToads! They have anthropomorphic toads as well as rats and pigs.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 2, 2010)

jak and daxter


----------



## Onewing (Mar 2, 2010)

Lucedo said:


> Don't forget about BattleToads! They have anthropomorphic toads as well as rats and pigs.



Argh how could I forget Battlemaniacs, the box is right there on my shelf I'm pointing at you box with your worn edges and Seal of Quality.


----------



## Dasaki (Mar 3, 2010)

Viva Pinata? its furry enough that Nek0gami did a few pieces of art.
Super Smash Brothers games?
Small Arms? (basicly SSB for the xbox 360 from the arcade)

Sorry if these have been said, was to lazy to read every single page.


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 3, 2010)

Dasaki said:


> Sorry if these have been said, was to lazy to read every single page.



Welcome to a forum. à² _à²


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 4, 2010)

Dasaki said:


> Nek0gami.


Oh god, Where do I even begin!?


----------



## Dasaki (Mar 4, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Oh god, Where do I even begin!?


 
We all have different opinions on artists, I happen to like gami.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 4, 2010)

I was playing dynasty warriors strikeforce. 
Unlocked Meng Huo. His furry mode changes him so he has animal like claws and feet. has some fur looking features and a tail. 
Guess furrys even exisited way back then too.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 4, 2010)

lacks muzzle


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 4, 2010)

CODMW2

It has chickens.
It's considered furry.


Touhou
-Tewi
-Chen
-Ran
-Reisen
-Momiji
-That is about it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 4, 2010)

Dasaki said:


> We all have different opinions on artists, I happen to like gami.


 Many big lols were had


----------



## Onewing (Mar 4, 2010)

Gunpey has furry characters but it's limited to a little artwork. They're good designs but the game itself draws all your attention away from them.


----------



## Bunzi (Mar 4, 2010)

and Guildwars 2


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 4, 2010)

Wat

Gunpey had furry backgrounds? o.o


----------



## Onewing (Mar 5, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Wat
> 
> Gunpey had furry backgrounds? o.o



Now that you mention it the DS and PSP versions are different.
I have the DS one.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 5, 2010)

Eww... our the superior audio!


----------



## Onewing (Mar 5, 2010)

Haha indeed. =)


----------



## ZeroRawr (Mar 5, 2010)

There's mods for Fallout 3 that let you make anthro characters.


----------



## HappyBat (Mar 7, 2010)

World of Warcraft with the new Worgen guys plus its only a matter of time before they make Murlocs playable.


----------



## Mariobro27 (Mar 7, 2010)

doesnt TF2 have a mod to turn the Heavy into a bear? does that count?


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Mar 17, 2010)

Is this seriously not on the list?

Brawl! You can play as Fox, Falco, Wolf, Lucario, Sonic, Donkey Kong, Diddy Kong... lots of anthro characters!


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 18, 2010)

there a old master system game called Psycho Fox. You play as a fox who can also change into a tiger, bear, others cant remember tho. each form had its own abilites.


----------



## Rachrix (Mar 29, 2010)

i love the pokemon games and oblivion, but my fav game with furry elements is shadow of the colossous and i cant wait forthe last guardian


----------



## Gem145 (Mar 29, 2010)

AlienSoldier = badass ;3


----------



## Onewing (Apr 18, 2010)

I remember playing a demo for Kingsley's Adventure on the PlayStation.


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 18, 2010)

Onewing said:


> I remember playing a demo for Kingsley's Adventure on the PlayStation.



I remember actually owning Kingsley's Adventure. Dear Lord, this should be the nostalgia thread. :V


----------



## Onewing (Apr 20, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> I remember actually owning Kingsley's Adventure. Dear Lord, this should be the nostalgia thread. :V



Yup, got another one Chameleon Twist 2.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 20, 2010)

King and Armor King from Tekken.


----------



## Onewing (Apr 21, 2010)

King is just a masked wrestler, Rolling Death Cradle go!!

James Pond 2: Codename RoboCod, I played on the Megadrive a lot.
This thread is bringing a lot of memories back.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 22, 2010)

TheItalianStallion said:


> King and Armor King from Tekken.



lol no.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 22, 2010)

TheItalianStallion said:


> King and Armor King from Tekken.


 No.


----------



## APPLE (Apr 25, 2010)

Does Star Ocean 1 for SNES count? The main characters are cat/human hybrids... basically.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 25, 2010)

APPLE said:


> Does Star Ocean 1 for SNES count? The main characters are cat/human hybrids... basically.


Star Ocean 1 for SFC sucks balls.

No.


----------



## lunatsukino (Apr 30, 2010)

Hmmm everyones already said all the ones i know.

But WoW will have another furry type soon. Worgen... they are more like Lycans but they look very furry and cool.


----------



## Willow (Apr 30, 2010)

lunatsukino said:


> Hmmm everyones already said all the ones i know.
> 
> But WoW will have another furry type soon. Worgen... they are more like Lycans but they look very furry and cool.


Sweet!

I'm a tauren at the moment, but now I might have to try worgen..druid of course


----------



## lunatsukino (Apr 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Sweet!
> 
> I'm a tauren at the moment, but now I might have to try worgen..druid of course



I've got a 80 night elf druid who's getting a race change when cata comes out. I can't wait to see how awesome the worgen are


----------



## Willow (Apr 30, 2010)

lunatsukino said:


> I've got a 80 night elf druid who's getting a race change when cata comes out. I can't wait to see how awesome the worgen are


I don't play nearly enough >.> so I'm still basically in the lower levels

I wish I could install it on my computer, but it would still cost money


----------



## lunatsukino (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm lucky my whole family plays it... Sat next to my mother who is playing wow right now ... ^^..... So the time spent on it i don't notice.... that and my parents pay for my account...


----------



## Corwynn (Apr 30, 2010)

Don't forget Legend of Kay... You play as a cat^^


----------



## darkumbreon135 (May 4, 2010)

I'm into pokemon as well. As for Okami, I heard about it...
I wouldn't put it in the top 10 PS2 games though...
I wouldn't call it one of the best PS2 games out there though...
I would call it THE best PS2 game and the best wii game ever! But seriously, I must have completed that game about 50 times, and I never get tired of it.


----------



## Wolfpack300 (May 6, 2010)

Theres also an online FPS called wolfteam. Its completely free and on aeriagames.com. It allows you to shoot as a soldier or claw faces off as a werewolf XP 
Loved this game but my comp is being stupid and won't allow me to play -_-


----------



## Project_X (May 6, 2010)

http://mugenguild.com/forumx/index.php?topic=102042.0
Keep an eye on this guy


----------



## Soot (May 8, 2010)

Perhaps I don't have the attention span to read the entire thread, but why is there a "(Final Fantasy)" next to Tail Concerto on the list in the first post? They aren't even remotely connected. =/


----------



## KAiZA (May 9, 2010)

Lugaru (PC indie game) is full of anthro bunnies. :V


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 15, 2010)

Forgot Oblivion, there are anthro cougars in there.


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (May 15, 2010)

Sudeki is one if no ones posted it already


----------



## playon999 (May 15, 2010)

if it counts:


banjo-kazooie nuts and bolts

Super mario bros 3 (the tanooki suit!)
|
V
http://www.freewebs.com/countconkula/Tanooki%20Mario.JPG


----------



## KAiZA (May 15, 2010)

playon999 said:


> Super mario bros 3 (the tanooki suit!)


Haha, I didn't even realize Mario was a fursuiter :V


----------



## Vriska (May 15, 2010)

Any free online gmeas with furrys that aren't Furcadia?


----------



## Cronus616 (May 16, 2010)

Soot said:


> Perhaps I don't have the attention span to read the entire thread, but why is there a "(Final Fantasy)" next to Tail Concerto on the list in the first post? They aren't even remotely connected. =/


Never played it, but doesn't it take place in the FF world? ie. Chocobos,...



KAiZA said:


> Lugaru (PC indie game) is full of anthro bunnies. :V


:V



playon999 said:


> Super mario bros 3 (the tanooki suit!)


haha...


----------



## Willow (May 16, 2010)

Did anyone bring up FFVII?

Red XIII could be considered furry..he was a talking animal


----------



## Cronus616 (May 16, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Did anyone bring up FFVII?
> 
> Red XIII could be considered furry..he was a talking animal



I don't think he counts... not anthro or anything.


----------



## Volug (May 16, 2010)

Red XIII is a beast. Pun intended.
Favorite character to use in my party because of his versatility.

*throwing this out there* Okami is amazing.


----------



## Willow (May 16, 2010)

Volug said:


> Red XIII is a beast. Pun intended.
> Favorite character to use in my party because of his versatility.
> 
> *throwing this out there* Okami is amazing.


True


----------



## Project_X (May 16, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Any free online gmeas with furrys that aren't Furcadia?



M.U.G.E.N. does have some furry characters. You have to find them.
Or you can wait on this guy: http://mugenguild.com/forumx/index.php?topic=102042.0


----------



## Raymond Night Fur (May 18, 2010)

Actually theres this new game im playing called Eternal Earth that shows some promise. check it out! they got wolves foxes felines...taurs and alot of others

http://www.eartheternal.com/player_races


----------



## Varian (May 18, 2010)

Dark cloud. the first person you team up with is a cat/girl.
kya: dark lineage. You don't play as a furry but you fight people  that had been transformed into wolves.
Only ones that come to mind atm.


----------



## Rahne (May 26, 2010)

Bloody Roar series. Sort of.


----------



## Cronus616 (Jun 5, 2010)

All been posted before. Is it possible we've been through every game?


----------



## Tony-the-Wolf (Jun 9, 2010)

post removed.


----------



## MentulMaet (Jun 10, 2010)

I've seen few mods for fallout that contained furries, if that counts.


----------



## playon999 (Jun 13, 2010)

would dragon age: origins/awakening count (you can play as a dog)


----------



## Lukar (Jun 14, 2010)

Legend of Kay, for PlayStation 2 and Nintendo DS.

Speaking of which, the DS version came out this week. Wonder how it is?


----------



## Riv (Jun 16, 2010)

Not a finished game yet, but planeshift has (will have?) anthro characters in it: see?


----------



## sushi xbl (Jul 2, 2010)

i havent looked at any of the other games but im going to assume conker is the most furry game that you could play


----------



## Onewing (Jul 3, 2010)

sushi xbl said:


> i havent looked at any of the other games but im going to assume conker is the most furry game that you could play



If you mean bad fur day make sure you play the 64 version, more challenging and less censored than the remake.


----------



## sushi xbl (Jul 4, 2010)

Onewing said:


> If you mean bad fur day make sure you play the 64 version, more challenging and less censored than the remake.



played both, i loved both of them. but i prefer the n64 for splitscreen. but new one does have live


----------



## Willow (Jul 4, 2010)

Can Soulcalibur be considered?
Because of Lizardman


----------



## SonicDude1580 (Jul 4, 2010)

KLONOA!


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Jul 5, 2010)

Cronus616 said:


> *Â¤* For purposes of this thread, _animals _are not furry.



But. you just-- Okami -- :C God damnit.

Completely invalidates the game I was going to point out. But anyway...

Really, I think it should just be noted that most all of the Final Fantasy series has some sort of critter theme. But true, only in FFIX, FFX, and FFXI are there playable anthropomorphic characters. (Not in FFX-2 though.) Although, Moogles, Moomba, and Chocobo would count for me. And to be fair, FFXI is an online MMORPG. XP A dying game, but they are trying so hard to renew interest for it and for the upcoming release of FFXIV. I find it funny they just renamed the cat-girl race. I forget how to spell/pronounce the new name, but I liked Mithra. =P

I was going to mention Prysm: The Dark Unicorn. You play as a winged-unicorn, but because you have a fat dwarf riding you, you can't fly. I didn't get far in the game, it's a bit frustrating. But I thought it might be worth a mention.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 5, 2010)

Would Naughty Bear count? Not very sure since it just teddy bears killing each other.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm trying to put anthro characters in my game...


----------



## Zion (Jul 10, 2010)

Dont know if anyone said this but Super Smash Bros Series (characters like yoshi, fox, and bowser), Spore Series (create ur own Creature), and Monkey Ball Series


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Jul 10, 2010)

hmm... Never knew there were so many furry games...


----------



## Suezotiger (Jul 13, 2010)

Do Wookies count as furries? There must be a ton of Star Wars games that let you play as a Wookie.

Also, if certain Pokemon can be considered anthropomorphic, then the Mystery Dungeon games should be included as well.


----------



## Takoda (Jul 13, 2010)

Duke Nukem.  The bad guys are anthro pigs.


----------



## Keroku (Jul 14, 2010)

Swat Kats (snes) !!!!

I luved da cartoon ^_^


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 14, 2010)

If you think about it, loosely defined furries are anthropomorphics. So by that definition any game by disney falls into this category.


----------



## Keroku (Jul 14, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> If you think about it, loosely defined furries are anthropomorphics. So by that definition any game by disney falls into this category.



even Aladin :O ?! I want to play Abu the great little monkay ^_^


----------



## Mr.Pants (Jul 16, 2010)

Does mario cart count? There's birdo, and bowser, and...forget I said anything. xD


----------



## Stizaar (Jul 20, 2010)

Dofus. Half of its character classes are pretty much furries.

edit: Also, consider the Black and White series.


----------



## Beltbuster (Jul 20, 2010)

What about the Ratchet and Clank series the main character is a "Lombax" which are catish...things...


----------



## Suezotiger (Jul 24, 2010)

Beltbuster said:


> What about the Ratchet and Clank series the main character is a "Lombax" which are catish...things...



It's already in the OP and I would have been very surprised if it wasn't because there's like 10 Lombaxes on this site.


----------



## Cronus616 (Jul 26, 2010)

Kingdom Hearts isn't furry, Fallout isn't furry. It's surprising how many furry MMOs have been popping up lately.


----------



## Suezotiger (Jul 26, 2010)

Dark Cloud (and possibly Dark Cloud 2). The second character you get is a cat girl (who was originally a cat).


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 29, 2010)

Nobody said Croc yet?


----------



## Willow (Jul 29, 2010)

Cronus616 said:


> Kingdom Hearts isn't furry


 In a sense it is if you count the Disney characters, and moogles.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 29, 2010)

Willow said:


> In a sense it is if you count the Disney characters, and moogles.


 
Sora and Riku are gay and Ansem is a pedo.


----------



## Willow (Jul 30, 2010)

How come no one has said Blinx the Timesweeper yet?

Cats and pigs mostly I believe.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Jul 30, 2010)

Why doesn't ToonTown Online count?


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 30, 2010)

Superscooter143 said:


> Why doesn't ToonTown Online count?


I used to play this.  
Defently is an anthro char game.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Jul 30, 2010)

Also, said on last page but.... Lugaru.








Awesome game.


----------



## BlueFlag97 (Aug 4, 2010)

You put up Darkstalkers twice.

And there's Dragon Age: Origin where you can have a dog as an ally.


----------



## Zeik Etherwolf (Aug 4, 2010)

Ive recently heard of a game called naughty bear where you play as a teddy bear and go around killing other bears XD


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 5, 2010)

HEY GUYS, I'M P COOL AND I THINK GAROU: MARK OF THE WOLVES IS A GOOD FURRY GAME.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 6, 2010)

Everyone kept on bringing up Lugaru, and yet the more I see it the more I declare its suckiness.

Sam and Max has the best rabbit.


----------



## Alstor (Aug 9, 2010)

From five days ago.

[yt]y9rcQjyetbY[/yt]


----------



## Waffles (Aug 20, 2010)

Touhou!
Rin, Chen, Okuu, etc!


----------



## Zeik Etherwolf (Aug 20, 2010)

Alstor said:


> From five days ago.
> 
> [yt]y9rcQjyetbY[/yt]



this game actually looks pretty good, i might check it out sometime


----------



## Waffles (Aug 20, 2010)

Alstor said:


> From five days ago.
> 
> [yt]y9rcQjyetbY[/yt]


Looks very epic. Depending on how bad the English version's dubs are, I may get it.
(also, rule 34 oh god noooooo)


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 24, 2010)

Nevermind. ._.





http://www.solarobo.channel.or.jp/index.html

It's a spiritual successor to TailConcerto from CyberConnect2. The best part is that it was rated by the Australian ratings group and appeared a game convention in France, so it's looking to get an English language translation.


----------



## Daxter2326 (Aug 24, 2010)

Daxter is my FAVORITE game!


----------



## Vrrn (Sep 21, 2010)

*Avernum Series*






Avernum 2-6 and Blades of Avernum have playable Nephilim (catlike humanoids) and Slith (lizardmen) characters. The whole series is pretty alright, but I generally find Avernum 1-3 and Blades of Avernum to be better than Avernum 4-6, so I'd recommend starting with the earlier titles. If you're at all a fan of cRPGs or Indie gaming, you really should check them out, especially since every title has a demo. Developer's site: www.spidweb.com
*
Lands of Lore: The Throne of Chaos*





LoL is a pretty cool RPG from 1993 and a gaming classic. Two of the four characters are anthropomorphic animals -- Kieran, a catlike thief, and Ak'Shel, a semi-reptilian mage (neither of whom are seen in the screenshot above). This game is now available for free and can be downloaded here, among other places, although you will need to get acquainted with DosBox if you want to run it on a modern operating system.

*Lionheart: Legacy of the Crusader*


*


*

Lionheart is a lesser known cRPG from 2003. If you played the early Fallout games, you'll have an easy time with the interface. The game is basically set in medieval Europe in an alternate earth timeline in which magic was brought to the world, at the same time filling it with spirits and evil monsters. Elves, demokin, and feralkin -- animal-like humanoids -- were created when these spirits merged with humans. You can play as any of the above, although normal humans will treat you like a horrible mutant throughout the entire game.
*
Master of Orion
























*
Master of Orion is one of the greatest 4X games ever, and almost certainly the best space 4X game ever made. Despite the fact that it was released in 1993, the game still has a cult following today. It is listed on GameSpy's Hall of Fame as well as GameSpot's Greatest Games of All Time. The game is so awesome and I would really encourage you to try it out.

Several of the playable alien races in the game are animal-like and therefore relevant to this thread: Bulrathi are bovine humanoids with superior ground troops, Mrrshans are a race of warlike, matriarchal felinoids who specialize in weapons research and have extremely accurate gunners, Alkaris are birdpeople and are the best pilots of the galaxy, and the Sakkra are a race of reptilians who breed a whole lot. All of these races are pretty distinct and fun to play (and the non-furry races are awesome as well!)

I can't recommend this game enough, go play it. I think it's available for something like $5 on GoodOldGames, pretty cheap.


----------



## Jankin (Oct 15, 2010)

Let me end this conversation by dropping a nuke-sized furry game. Earth Eternal. PC only.


----------



## Bittertooth (Oct 15, 2010)

this one should count http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/84578-This-is-the-worstest-game-ever


----------

